# Thrift Store Find Rodenstock - Rotelar 1:4 f=75mm Lens Question



## iKokomo (Jun 5, 2016)

I just found this lens at a Thrift Store and I was wondering if anyone knows anything about it. What is the history behind this lens or what camera does it goes to? 

Seems like a better than average vintage lens so I got it for $7 USD.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm guessing an enlarger lens. maybe.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 5, 2016)

Enlarger lenses wouldn't have an aperture actuation mechanism on the mount end of the lens. 

A quick Google search found this:

Rodenstock Rotelar coverage anyone ?
(Read Post no 2)

http://www.sy916.net/info2/details.php?image_id=72967&sessionid=09ncn26dcjoakhirq96q0eqb04


----------



## snowbear (Jun 5, 2016)

Ah. OK.


----------

